# Surf Cup 2020 guest player



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Nov 14, 2020)

Looking to have my son guest play with a B2011 f1/f2 team. He looking forward to participating in the tournament  Ty in advance . 
We reside in LA County


----------



## Stip21 (Nov 21, 2020)

Same with us! Flight one 2010 boy looking to guest. We will be there for sisters ECNL team. Their sites does not have a guest player registry up yet. Thank you!


----------



## Halfpint714 (Nov 23, 2020)

I got some kiddos willing to guest play too!
G2011- Defender (Too young for any fancy letters) 
G2007- CAM or CDM (ECNL)


----------



## semi_water (Dec 2, 2020)

Flight one 2010 boy and Flight one 2005 Girl looking to guest. Their brother will go to Surf cup. We reside in San Diego.


----------



## baller6988 (Dec 2, 2020)

semi_water said:


> Flight one 2010 boy and Flight one 2005 Girl looking to guest. Their brother will go to Surf cup. We reside in San Diego.


SURF CUP will be cancelled....Phoenix just cancelled all tournaments


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Dec 2, 2020)

baller6988 said:


> SURF CUP will be cancelled....Phoenix just cancelled all tournaments


Phoenix shut down but cities around have not. Plus just keep it positive, your comment wasn’t necessary


----------



## PC11 (Dec 8, 2020)

B2008 Flight 1 Goalie will be in AZ Surf Cup.  DM if interested


----------



## Y_T (Dec 8, 2020)

baller6988 said:


> SURF CUP will be cancelled....Phoenix just cancelled all tournaments


----------



## Stip21 (Dec 9, 2020)

Stip21 said:


> Same with us! Flight one 2010 boy looking to guest. We will be there for sisters ECNL team. Their sites does not have a guest player registry up yet. Thank you!





Stip21 said:


> Same with us! Flight one 2010 boy looking to guest. We will be there for sisters ECNL team. Their sites does not have a guest player registry up yet. Thank you!


Despite all the drama we are still going so any team B2009 or B2010 that needs a flight one boy please reach out. Extremely fast, unselfish offensive minded player. If you need a defender this is not your player!  He is a 2010. Thank you!


----------

